# Welsh-bird is having surgery again!



## Crohn's 35 (May 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, I normally wouldn't come on here but I had to let you all know that Andrea is having surgery again, her brother texted me and she was supposed to start Chemo today but her bp was low and now is in surgery, I will let Joan or someone know to keep this updated.  I am worried for her but I am sending positive prayers her way.  She needs this support right now, and I am sure she will be back and fighting, she is a fighter.   My heart goes out to her and her family. :yfrown: Fight girl, we need you and love you!


----------



## Astra (May 30, 2011)

Update on Andrea

She's had surgery for an abscess and is now in recovery and stable. CT had shown a large abscess that wasn't responding to anti biotics. apparantly Andrea collapsed getting out of bed this morning (she was already in hospital) and her BP dropped to 75/50. Julien said her last words were that she wants to die.

Oh god, I feel so helpless! This is the last thing we want to hear from a dear friend who's been so upbeat and positive, her fighting spirit has been amazing. Julien said he doesn't know how she keeps smiling. She needs more than a break now, she needs all our support and love and prayers. I know she'll get that from us all.
Just keep swimming Andrea! I will see you soon for that beer!
Love ya xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misty-Eyed (May 30, 2011)

Oh god that's awful! Andrea so doesn't need this right now. 

It's amazing how strong she stays all the time. I'm sending all my love and support to her. She really deserves it more than anyone. I really hope this op will help and get her fighting strong again. 

Thinking of you Andrea xxxxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom (May 30, 2011)

All my prayers and thoughts and love to you Andrea !  

this breaks my heart to hear


----------



## Terriernut (May 30, 2011)

I cant believe I'm hearing this.  This is the most unfair thing! :ymad:
Andrea, you must get better, you soooo dont deserve this!

Sending love, kisses, hugs, prayers your way.

Misty


----------



## Welsh-bird (May 30, 2011)

Hi all, please excuse me but this forum 'thing' is alien to me.
Firstly thank you so much Pen and Joan for starting this and updating. I'll just do this once and then hand over back to my lil sis or to someone else in contact.
As Joan has said, And's back in recovery and soon all going well will be back on the ward. We have no logical explanation for what has gone wrong and thought that she was responding well to her IV treatment. We  know that this past weekend she was back on form but within an hour of waking this morning, was a heap on the floor and an emergency  on call doc paged. Her BP is low, but this is not unusual for her when she's in trouble. Her abscess has been drained (around 150ml), and now all we can do is hope that her lack of immune system does not hold back her recovery. My lil sis is a fighter and I have no doubt that she will bounce back from this. Yes, she's really hit a low, and has said that she now wants to die, but as you can imagine I'll never stop fighting by her side. We will beat this!
I've never been here before, and am amazed at the support, friendship and love that is on offer.
Thank you so much on behalf of all of us here for the best wishes shown and given to And.
I will now hand back to those who know the system..Joan it's yours!
J xx


----------



## bruscar (May 30, 2011)

Lots and lots of hugs andrea, wishing you all the strength that you need.

Love

bruscar

xx


----------



## Terriernut (May 30, 2011)

I'm fighting with Andrea in spirit over here in Bedfordshire.  She cant give up.  We love her!  I'm crying over here, I just want her to be well.  She deserves to live a full and healthy life!

Please Andrea, keep fighting!  We have the wall of China to tackle next year!  Never mind the safari in Africa!  Come on Welshy, you've GOT to get thru this!

:ghug:
Misty


----------



## bushydougie (May 30, 2011)

I simply can't believe this. As cliched as it is this is so unfair. 
Andrea I wish I could take on some of your pain just so that you can get a rest from it all. 
As always I am thinking of you and wishing and willing you wellness
As well as feeling upset I feel so cross that you have had to endure something else that you don't deserve. I am so sorry. I know that you will come back fighting and smiling very soon
Much love
x


----------



## Grumbletum (May 30, 2011)

Andrea, much much love to you and yours. Heal fast and well, and hear from you soon.
Helen xxx


----------



## Jer's Girl (May 30, 2011)

I hope you are back on your feet and loving life again soon Andrea!  We all care so much about you!


----------



## DustyKat (May 30, 2011)

Oh Welshy, I am so sorry you have to go through all this. 

I know you are back on the ward now and you are stable and resting *comfortably*, one of those wonderful words that really tells you nothing except you are most likely in a drug induced haze. Mind you I would think that is the best place to be right now! :eek2:

This is just a setback mate, that's it. You know what I have been through with Matt and his abscesses over the last 6 months and once you annihilate this bast*** it will be all ahead go once again. 

Onward and upward Welshy, we are all here thinking about you hun and wishing you nothing but the best and speediest recovery. 

Loads of love and hugs...:hug:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Pen, Joan, and Andrea's brother for the updates!  Andrea, so so sorry to hear that you've had yet another setback.  Hang in there girl, you can get through this rough patch.  Sending lots of hugs and happy thoughts your way.  I will keep you in my thoughts and hope for better days ahead!


----------



## Keona (May 30, 2011)

Hey Andrea!

It is just a set back... YOU CAN DO THIS!!!   They warned you it would be difficult, right?  ...and it IS (just even listening, cant imagine experiencing it..)  There have been times in my illness i have said i wanted to die; but felt differently the next day or days after.  I think what people say at their worst does not reflect their every day... Andrea is a fighter...we all know that... just another set-back Andrea... YOU ARE DOING THIS 

Wendy 
xo


----------



## Dexky (May 30, 2011)

Andrea, I know it was just the horrid pain talking about wanting to die.  You've been through too much to give up now!  Two steps forward, one step back but always forward in the long run!  Just rest and let them pamper you for a while, you deserve it!!


----------



## Crohn's 35 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update Joan and Julien.  I know she is in pain and all this has worn her out, I have been there with the pain but nothing close to her life in the last few months. 

Also I want to thank all of you who responded, because she has been there for all of us, and I know this forum is genuine.  

I am well and keeping busy, but I always have time for Andreas emails.  She is my hero.... Can't imagine her family struggling through this too, seeing your child go through hell is a nightmare.  Hope you are all well.


----------



## Entchen (May 30, 2011)

Andrea: Sending gentle hugs and warm thoughts. One minute at a time, that's all you need to get through. 

-Kelly


----------



## 25times (May 31, 2011)

This is terrible! I don't know Andrea very well, but I wish her the fastest recovery possibly and NO MORE SETBACKS. This disease truly does not discriminate. I can relate with Andrea on this one. I just got out of the hospital last week after a rectal prolapse and being dangerously close to going into cardiac arrest. It's so scary. I'm so glad she's in the hospital though. At least there she's being cared for, properly medicated, and hopefully resting comfortably. I'm looking forward to her being well again, and back on the forums. I'm sending massive hugs to her and her friends and family. Get well soon Andrea
:ghug:


----------



## vickie_x (May 31, 2011)

This is awful to hear. I don't know Andrea well but her fighting spirit always came through in her posts. Hoping that recovery is now setback free! You're in my thoughts Andrea, hope that you are feeling better very soon.
Keep fighting!
:hang:

x


----------



## HeatherMN (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the updates--hang in there Andrea and keep fighting!!


----------



## MumofOli (May 31, 2011)

Hang in there Andrea!

Please get better soon, I have read your posts and you have achieved loads whilst going through so much.

Thinking of you.

Love and hugs to you and your family.

Treena. X


----------



## Crohn's Mom (May 31, 2011)

sending more 
:Karl::Karl::Karl:
and 
:ghug::ghug::ghug:

I hope your resting and still drugged up and feeling NO pain!!


much luv to you,
~T~


----------



## lulu2 (May 31, 2011)

:getwell:

Sending lots of love and well wishes your way!! I don't know you very well but to echo the words of others, this is just a set back, you CAN fight this and clearly have fought so bravely so far!

All the best for a speedy recovery!

xxxxxxx


----------



## bruscar (May 31, 2011)

still thinking of you welshy !!

xx


----------



## ameslouise (May 31, 2011)

I went away for four days and all hell breaks loose!  Welshy, what;s happening to ya lass???

Sending big hugs and kisses across the pond to my favorite friend.  I am so, so, so distraught at this news and just praying for a fast and easy recovery from the surgery and for your bloods to return to normal.

Love you tons, get better soon,  PLEASE!!!!

xo xo xo - Ames


----------



## Runninglady (May 31, 2011)

Sending you lots of love and hoping you a fast recovery from one welsh to another. Crossing everything for you. Xxx


----------



## margie (May 31, 2011)

Andrea,
My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  Life is so unfair to someone with so much love and strength.  I hope that you get better real soon.  Keep fighting Andrea. You have been so much support to me through all of my problems, and yet you are going through so many of your own.  Just shows what a caring and very loving woman that you are.
Please keep me posted and I hope that surgery goes well and you are back on your feet soon.
Hugs,


----------



## tiloah (May 31, 2011)

Andrea - Sending all the love, support, and positive energy and thoughts I have. Don't be afraid to be weak for a bit, you will be strong again.

Thank you to everybody who keeps us up to date and sends her our good wishes.


----------



## Keona (Jun 1, 2011)

thinking of you Andrea


----------



## Welsh-bird (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all, I'm back...in some shape! (Looking for the guy who run me over with a bus on Monday morning!!). Firstly, THANK YOU so much for the best wishes, I honestly don't know what happened, and have little recolection of Monday. Somewhere along the line, I probably haven't helped myself much and just pushed it. Secondly, and more alarming, it's WEDNESDAY, WTF happened to Monday and Tuesday??
Have asked my gastro if I can go home today- it was met with another sarcastic laugh. Maybe if I keep on enough...
Anyhow, The abscess is healing (I said that last week too), and we'll be following up with 3 months of Flagyl. Bang goes my nightcaps of red wine and Temaze for the next 12 weeks..
ANC recovering also, so hoping cycle 3 of chemo can resume shortly. Seem's as though we are back on the bumpy road to recovery- woohoo!!!

Thank you all again, and Pen, thanks hun for coming out of retirement to post!
And xxx


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank goodness you are back among us!!  Keep up the fight.  I heard the other guy, the one in the lorry, well, he's still in intensive care.  So you won that fight mate!  Heard tell he has to have a guard cause he scared witless of you!

Honey, please take it easy from now on!  And I'm liking your gastro more every day!  She's got your number mate!

Sending loads of hugs and kisses and prayers for your full recovery. (sorry about the vino too, I'll have some for you!!)

Misty
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dexky (Jun 1, 2011)

One step at a time And!!  Very good to see you back on!!


----------



## Runninglady (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Andrea, I'm so glad ur feeling a bit better and maybe best stay in hosp until ur a bit stronger.......dont worry Im not going to start lecturing- I bet you've had that non stop over the last couple of days!! Lol  try to rest as best possible for things to heal and get your strength up. X


----------



## bushydougie (Jun 1, 2011)

I am so glad to hear from you. You had us all a little worried then!
Glad that things are looking up today and that you have a treatment programme sorted. 
Here's hoping you get home just as soon as you are ready 
Remember to keep taking care of yourself
x


----------



## Astra (Jun 1, 2011)

Hiya sweetie!

I was so worried, you were sooooooooooo out of it when I phoned, I thought you wuz drunk!! ha ha as if!
Phone you later, rest and rest and then some! that's an order!
Love ya hun, take care
xxxx


----------



## margie (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome back Andrea, I am glad to see that you are on the road to recovery now.


----------



## StarGirrrrl (Jun 1, 2011)

Andrea I am glad things seem to be looking up for you and pray that they stay that way. I missed this topic somehow when it was posted!


----------



## bruscar (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah thats great news welshy, you take it a bit easier will ya.

You can get back up to a 1000 miles an hour in a while, but just for a while  CHILLAX !!

Big hug

XX


----------



## tiloah (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh please take it easy and give yourself some rest. I know you don't want to but you need and deserve it! Take care. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jun 1, 2011)

Baby steps Andrea, baby steps xoxoxox

Please take care of you!  I've come to care a lot about you in a ver short time! 
:ghug::ghug::ghug:


much, much love coming your way!
~T~


----------



## Welsh-bird (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks all...the good wishes and messages do really mean so much.

Update- Comes with an advanced warning that I am in a foul mood and p'd off beyond any reasonable doubt!
Had to return to theatre yesterday to have the abscess redrained. Think they took about 100ml this time round, but as per my insistence it was done under local rather than general anaesthetic, It does feel better today, but do you know when you just don't feel 'right'...can't put my finger on it, but something feels wrong somehow. Maybe I'm just over reacting...maybe it's all in my head and I am in fact now going crazy!?
Have also started to run a temp, at last checking 38.3c, so have started on paracetamol IV, and due to the Flagyl, have the vomiting back, so on Metrocloperamide IV too. Yes, my veins resemble sieves!
Bang goes my afternoon at the rugby....

God, when will all this shit end?
I just want to be back to being me...I just want the shit life I had with UC, rather than a shittier life with CD and Cancer. Of course, being the weekend, my med team aren't here, it's all on calls. Getting answers from them is harder than persuading me to stay in bed!!
Do you think they would notice if I just tucked my IV's into my pockets and went to the rugby regardless this avo??

Right, before I moan myself into oblivion, I should leave ya all in peace.
Thanks for listening,
And xxx


----------



## MumofOli (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi

You have every right to be in a shit mood! You are doing so well and are such an inspiration to everyone on this forum.  Please rest, take it easy & watch crap telly for the weekend.

Best wishes, be thinking of you and please keep us updated on your progress.

Treena x


----------



## Dexky (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry for you And!!  I don't know if these words do you a bit of good but know that we're all pulling for you.  It's easy for me to say since I'm not dealing with any of that shit, but problems with the abscess, I suppose, are better than others that could arise.  I wonder if they couldn't put one of Matt's pig-tail drains in??  I hope all these symptoms settle for you!!  Take it easy, there'll be plenty of rugby matches for you down the road!


----------



## Runninglady (Jun 4, 2011)

Thinking of you, just try to take it easy. X


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh Welshy, this sucks so bad mate...:voodoo:

Nah buddy, if you reckon something isn't right then I'd say you're spot on. This whole draining the abscess again, did they say why they didn't leave a drain in? No talk of a fistula then? 

Ah mate, I'm always thinkin' of ya but have yet to work out why you'd want to go to the rugby, except maybe to sing?

Love ya, :Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Welsh-bird (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks AGAIN!

Dusty- Seeing Gastro Monday to discuss possibility that its a fistula and to organise some follow up tests. Yes, something isn't sitting quite right, but maybe the symptoms are TMI for this thread! As for the rugby, well its rather self explanatory,..hunky men in shorts builing up a sweat! 
To the moon and back!! xx


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 4, 2011)

Not to my taste Weslhy...I thought they spent most of the time with their heads up each others a***'s in those huge scrum things! 

Interesting to see what Monday brings!

To infinity and beyond!!
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Runninglady (Jun 4, 2011)

Just logged back on quickly-is the rugby something to do with Gavin Henson being back on the welsh side??? Then I fully understand as I would be gutted too!! :-(

I hope things improve over the wkend and all goes as well as possible on Monday. X


----------



## Grant (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope Andrea recovers well & can look forward to long term good health, she deserves it.
Thoughts are with her
Grant

1st symptoms 1983
Diagnosed 1985
1997 Right Hemicolectomy & Resection
2002 Laperotomy & Resection
2010 Laproscopic Ileocolic Resection

Been on Azathioprine & Pred

Currently on Entocort 3mg every other day
Humira 40mg every two weeks
Calcichew
Pentasa 4gm daily
3mthly B12 Jabs


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't leave here for one second Andrea and YOU are not listening.  I said stay OUT of the hospital and now I hear you also have a chest infection?  Good thing Joanie is on top of things!  It is not all in your head, we all have our times when there are other things that complicate things and I have had Pneumonia last year, first time ever!  I hope Monday brings good news!  I know you are trying to rest and no one likes to be in the hospital, used to be my second home many years ago. So..rest up, dont make me come over there, cause I will be tough on you!:nonono: *Pen taps her one foot and hands on her hips* Trust me it won't be pretty :wink:

You know I am there for you.. keep your spirits up :kiss:


----------



## ameslouise (Jun 4, 2011)

Cleary God needs hearing aids. I keep asking him to cut you a break already, but apparently he doesn't hear me.  

I'll keep trying.

I can't tell you how distraught I am that things are still shit for you.  Not fair.  NOT FAIR!

xo - Ames


----------



## Astra (Jun 4, 2011)

oooooooooo Andrea!
The Wrath of the Pen one is enuf to make anyone rest!
Scary stuff!
Clearly God couldn't give flying frig about us Crohnies lately!
Gavin Henson? WTF? He looks like his head is on upside down!
Keep swimming little love, you're gonna be ok ya know!
Phone ya later, I'm up to me eyeballs in weeds!
TTFN xxxx


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 4, 2011)

OMG, the wrath of Pen!  

Andrea, please behave yourself. YOU WILL get back normal.  YOU WILL be back to health.  This shit has gotta end.  Considering the praying power you've got behind you as well.  

Cause you deserve to be well!!!

Love ya,
Misty


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 4, 2011)

Sorry to have missed this as not been on for a few days but keep getting better Andrea. I hope you aren't feeling as sick now and manage to escape when they trust you to BEHAVE!!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 4, 2011)

I vote all of us local English and Welsh and Irish get a meeting point.  Rent a motorhome, and descend on Welshy!  We could take turns to watch to make sure she behaves! (i figure the motorhome cause some of em have 2 loos!)

Anyway, we could keep her company and make her giggle, but keep her in bed?  Who's up for a road trip?  I can take my makeup bag of tricks, pedicure kit, etc to beautify the Welsh Bird (i assure you she's a natural beauty anyway)  

Road trip????????????

(Andrea is now claiming she'll behave to avoid the throng I dont doubt!)
Misty


----------



## lulu2 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol I'm game! I could do with a good road trip.... although is all us crohnies in 1 van a good idea? It'd take us a year to reach our destination with all the toilet stops we'd have to make!!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 4, 2011)

Motor home !!!  It'd be like home!  We'd get one with and ensuite and a normal bog.  Perfect.  2 toilets should do us....I dont need one anymore anyway.


----------



## lulu2 (Jun 4, 2011)

LOL 2 loos between how many?! I think it's optimistic and its gonna be asking for carnage!! 

xxxx


----------



## Nancy Lee (Jun 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear of everything you're going through Andrea..
Sending positive thoughts and healing hugs your way gal!


----------



## Keona (Jun 4, 2011)

I think cancer and the notion of being constantly positive is sometimes unrealistic Welsh.. I think realistically the balance would be hope.  I dont think anyone expects you to be positive 100 per cent of the time...  please stop apologizing for being in a crabby mood... you have deserved the right to be crabby   We can all be positive for you when you are not... just so long as you maintain being hopeful 

Love you Andrea... and listen to your doc's     Maybe you ought to start another thesis to keep you busy !!  :smile:


----------



## AndiGirl (Jun 4, 2011)

Andrea, you are in my thoughts and prayers.  You are loved sweetie, hang in there!


----------



## Welsh-bird (Jun 5, 2011)

Runninglady- Gav's all yours if I can have Mike Phillips! Watched the 'show' from bed, just not half the atmosphere as watching there with a beer in hand! I will NOT miss the England show down in August that's for sure!! x

Thanks all for the continued wishes and support. I really don't think I'm worthy of this.
Well a quick update, and it seems a good one. Chemo resumes tomorrow...thank the lord! Having a multi disc team meeting in the afternoon, surgeon, gastro and onc to see where we go with regards the possibility of a fistula (I have everything crossed that they have that wrong- not as good on crossing yet as Dr Dusty, but I'm learning fast!), then I hope to be heading home. I see NO reason whatsoever in me being here. And I'm usualy right!!
Maybe I'm back on track again...oh and the chest infection is improving too!
Happy days!!
And xx


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 5, 2011)

Terriernut said:


> I vote all of us local English and Welsh and Irish get a meeting point.  Rent a motorhome, and descend on Welshy!  We could take turns to watch to make sure she behaves! (i figure the motorhome cause some of em have 2 loos!)
> 
> Anyway, we could keep her company and make her giggle, but keep her in bed?  Who's up for a road trip?  I can take my makeup bag of tricks, pedicure kit, etc to beautify the Welsh Bird (i assure you she's a natural beauty anyway)
> 
> ...


Can you imagine the uproar if us lot of mad people turned up. We will have to learn to behave ourselves as well I guess- is that possible? It should be on the list of crohns symptoms - inability to do as they are told!
Glad things are on the up welshy, fingers crossed for a quick release...makes you sound like a bicycle wheel!!


----------



## Welsh-bird (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel like a wheel..well more of a barrell! My tummy looks 9 months pregnant..probably have never felt so fat/ugly in my whole life! The joys of chemo...lol

Please feel free to take your road trip...anywhere but here!!  hahaha
Love to you all, but honestly I would check back into hospital at the sheer thought! I really am a loaner, and couldn't imagine anything worse than loads of people descending on me! I wish you all a safe trip though hahah . Must add that the above is not meant in any harsh, derogatory way...its just me! xx


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 5, 2011)

You know what they say 'anything before the 'but' is  a lie' ...she doesn't love us guys..boo hoo.
Don't worry, as long as you do as you are told we won't need to come...and we have our spies in Joan and Pen..and your brother.
Ha ha, you won't DARE not do as you are told now...then again perhaps you behaving is an impossible ask.  ;-))


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 5, 2011)

I hope that threat of a road trip did scare you!  So that way I know you'll be good!  

Glad you are on the mend, but I reckon they wont let you out that soon, you are high risk young lady!

Loves ya!
Misty


----------



## Astra (Jun 5, 2011)

Bloody Hell's fire And!
If the threat of a truckload of Loony Crohnies on a road trip to Wales doesn't get you better, nothing will!
Hope today's been a better day hun,
speak to you tomorrow.
Love ya xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bushydougie (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. Hope everything goes well with the meeting tomorrow. I shall be thinking of you!

A road trip to Wales? Surely the bus would never get there! Have you seen the roads?! I think you're safe Andrea 

x


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 5, 2011)

Bushy, you havent seen me drive yet.  The motorhome WOULD GET THERE.  If she doesnt get better and behave........

I shall move heaven and sheep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Misty


----------



## tiloah (Jun 5, 2011)

Glad to hear you're improving. Thinking of you.


----------



## AndiGirl (Jun 6, 2011)

Do not ever feel ugly, Andrea!  You are a beautiful person inside and out.  It's the disease that is ugly.  We all have some visible battle wounds/ badges of honor to show for our illness.  Mine happens to be the lovely moon face, and cavities (though I did get them fixed).  Your will settle down as your body heals.  God bless you!


----------



## Runninglady (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, I hope things went well today, thinking of you. X


----------



## Dexky (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey Welshy!  It's been a couple of days!  Just wondering what's going on with ya?  I hope things are getting back on track for you!!


----------



## bushydougie (Jun 7, 2011)

Misty - ha! I'm sure you would  Am just used to tackling the welsh roads three times a year. Where, oh where are the motorways!?


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 7, 2011)

Bushy, I grew up in Colorado in the Rockies. (before it was civilized..I'm old)  Wales is a piece of cake!

Welshy isnt replying to my texts.  I'm very worried.  

Misty


----------



## bruscar (Jun 7, 2011)

hope you keep on improving welshy !!


----------



## xJillx (Jun 7, 2011)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, Andrea!!!  Hoping you are feeling a little better today.


----------



## DougUte (Jun 7, 2011)

Andrea



Welsh-bird said:


> Do you think they would notice if I just tucked my IV's into my pockets and went to the rugby regardless this avo??



I think you could slip right on by them and get to the game. :wink: 
You get better now!  Stop this shit!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jun 7, 2011)

Thinking of you And 

xoxoxox

Hang in there sweetie !


----------



## Welsh-bird (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all,
Firstly, sorry for the delay in updating here. Been busy having my pitty party, but must now get a bloody grip. I have a feeling I'm dragging everyone (family, friends) down with me and its grossly unfair. Time to pull myself together and crack on with this fight.

Good news is that chemo resumed as is going well. Now on cycle 3 of 8. No adverse effects, so something to be greatful for. I also underwent fistula surgery yesterday. It was decided to use Fibrin glue to treat it rather than full on removal. Buys me some time to finish my chemo before tackling it next year. 

Tomorrow I go home. Well it has been 2 weeks off luxury here at the not so very Hilton. Will be good to have my own space and bed, until the next time that is! lol

Hope you're all keeping well, or as well as. Thanks for your continued support and well wishes. They are appreciated believe me, and Pen, thanks for the phone call from so far. You have less of an accent than our Joan!!
And xx


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 9, 2011)

:rosette2:

Glad they are sending you home!  Awful fu*^ing fistulas!  Glue eh?  

Soooo very happy to hear from you with an update.  You can have day after day of moan in my ear if you want.  YOU are not dragging anyone down Andrea!!!!  People love and care about you very much.

Much love from the pigmy!
Misty


----------



## bushydougie (Jun 9, 2011)

Huzzah! Glad to hear that you can go home and enjoy your own comforts. Am sure that'll make you feel a lot better just having your own bed back 
Also pleased the chemo is going 'we'll' (for want of a better word) 
Friends and family will always be there for you Andrea through thick and thin that's why they are your friends. 
Keep us updated about how you're getting on
Take great care of yourself 
x


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jun 9, 2011)

Ahhh...I'm so relieved to see an update from you! :ghug::ghug:

I bet you're excited to be going home...hopefully you get to stay there a long time! 

Take good care you :hug:
~T~


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 9, 2011)

Hang in there Andrea, don't worry about dragging us down..you're not. Now if you come after us with concrete boots to prevent us visiting....
(only joking!)
Enjoy your stay back at home, and get some good DVD's with some gorgeous blokes you can drool over.


----------



## Nancy Lee (Jun 9, 2011)

YAY!!  I'm so glad you're going home!!  
Get some much needed rest as I know you can't get any in a hospital.
Healing Heart Hugs~Nancy


----------



## tiloah (Jun 9, 2011)

So glad to hear you're going home, because that means you're well enough to go home! It will be good to have the comfort of being home for sure. I hope it raises your spirits a bit.

Focus on healing and resting now. And quit criticizing yourself!


----------



## Dexky (Jun 9, 2011)

Welshy!!!  You lift my spirits every time you come on!!  I'm so glad to hear from you!!  I tend to be a worrier so it's just good to see your update.  I know you're not where you want to be yet but you'll get there!!  I can hardly wait!!


----------



## beth (Jun 10, 2011)

Fibrin glue is good stuff, hope it works for you!


----------



## Welsh-bird (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks all.
P'd off HUGELY right now! No discharge...
Hopes built to leave, and now I'm going nowhere!
Someone give me a bloody break...PLEASE!


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey Welshy,

Hang in there mate, you WILL get there! 

Loads of love, :Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dexky (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey, you're feeling up to a jail break...that's a good sign!!!


----------



## xJillx (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh, Andrea, I am so sorry you weren't discharged yet.  What gives?  I sure hope you are outa there soon!  You certainly deserve a bloody break!


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 10, 2011)

Thats a bugger, sorry thoughts   :-((


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 10, 2011)

Hang in there Andrea!  You'll get home!!!  Dont tear the place apart!

Misty


----------



## tiloah (Jun 10, 2011)

Welsh-bird said:


> Thanks all.
> P'd off HUGELY right now! No discharge...
> Hopes built to leave, and now I'm going nowhere!
> Someone give me a bloody break...PLEASE!


They just like you too much! Don't worry, they can't keep you forever. Hope they tell you what's up and you get out of there soon.


----------



## DougUte (Jun 10, 2011)

Welshy,   it will be OK. Hang in there. :ghug:


----------



## AndiGirl (Jun 11, 2011)

You're almost there, Andrea!  Hugs to you, sweetie!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Andrea...did you get the ice pick I sent your way so you can dig that tunnel out of there ??

utahere::voodoo:

Hope you're doing well !

sending lots of love and hugs !
xoxxooxoxox
~T~


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey guys, update from Welshy!

Unfortunately Welshy has had another setback and the doc wouldn't let her go home...

It looks like they want to keep her in for a while longer yet and understandably she is feeling very low...

Oh man Welshy we are all thinking of you mate and hoping and praying that the bloody monkey jumps off your back! You deserve a break and now! 

Sending you all the love and luck in the world our dear friend...

:goodluck:   :getwell:   :goodluck:

Much love, :Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jun 11, 2011)

Awe man..this makes me sad 
:getwell::getwell::getwell:
:ghug::ghug::ghug:

Hang in there Andrea!!
much love,
~T~


----------



## Grumbletum (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Dusty :-( So sad to hear this, Welshy. You so deserve a break. I hope it comes soon. Hang on in there, girl x


----------



## Dexky (Jun 12, 2011)

Hope things are improving Welshy!!  We miss you!!


----------



## KWud (Jun 12, 2011)

Just picked up this thread today.

Love & hugs to you Andrea, get well soon hunny 

Paula
xxxxxxx


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh Andreaaaaaaa. Sorry to hear you're still in that hell hole. 

Just think how amazingly nice your bed will feel when you get home! I know it feels never ending right now. But things WILL pick up and I know it. 

Try and stay positive!! We're all thinking of you xxx


----------



## DougUte (Jun 12, 2011)

I am so sorry.  I promise you will get out of there.


----------



## Astra (Jun 12, 2011)

Update on Andrea

Andrea was very poorly today, so they've took her into surgery, again!
They decided that the Febrin glue hadn't worked, so the fistula has been removed.
And they've took some small bowel too.
Andrea is in recovery and all's well.

Julien is questioning whether this procedure should've been done in the first instance?
I really hope this current surgery is the last and they give this poor kid a break!
Andrea, all our thoughts, prayers and messages to Yoda are with you today!
Get well soon and I will speak to you soon, you brave, lovely girl, know that all your friends are rooting for you
Love you tons
Joan xxxxx


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh dear poor Andrea.  My God why cant she get a break?  

Andrea, we love you hun.  Please get well soon and keep fighting.

Keep at it Andrea, please, please you cant give up.

Love you,
Misty


----------



## Lisa (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the update...so sorry to hear Welshy isn't feelig too well - and yes, hoping this surgery is the LAST!.....


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 12, 2011)

Really at a loss for words other than get well soon and hoping your luck improves asap.


----------



## ameslouise (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm so sad right now I can't even think of anything to say.  It's just not fair.  My heart is breaking thinking of you having to go thru another surgery.  Please know we all love you and are just praying that this is going to do the trick and make you feel better.

Hugs across the pond, Welshy, hang in there.  xo xo xo -Ames


----------



## MumofOli (Jun 12, 2011)

This is so sad, someone give this girl a break!

Keep fighting welsh-bird! We're right behind you!

Treena x


----------



## bruscar (Jun 12, 2011)

c'monnnn welsshhhyyy !!

hang in there girl, you can do it . . .

massive hugs and kisses

xoxoxoxox


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 12, 2011)

Keep up the good fight Andrea! Glad you got the fistula removed and that it wont be causing you anymore trouble and I wish you a speedy recovery from the surgery! I really do hope you get out of there soon so you can fawn over them rugby boys the proper way.  

Thank you for all the updates guys. What a great forum!


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2011)

Blimey this Lady has been through the Mill reading this thread, sincerely hope thats her last surgery & things improve from here on in.

Grant

1st symptoms 1983
Diagnosed 1985
1997 Right Hemicolectomy & Resection
2002 Laperotomy & Resection
2010 Laproscopic Ileocolic Resection

Been on Azathioprine & Pred

Currently on Entocort 3mg every other day
Humira 40mg every two weeks
Calcichew
Pentasa 4gm daily
3mthly B12 Jabs


----------



## Nancy Lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Ah Andrea, I am so sorry you are still in there.
Let's hope and pray that this operation does the job for ya.
Healing Hugs~Nancy


----------



## AndiGirl (Jun 13, 2011)

Andrea, you are in my prayers.  We love, miss, and want the best for you.


----------



## Keona (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Andrea...

now is not the time to be a loner   I think we ought to all just show up and break you out of there  

...thinking of you - you still didn't send me a copy of your thesis!!!  I need a history lesson!!!


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 13, 2011)

*Update*

Welshy has had a comfortable night in ICU and she remains stable. 
She is is sleeping soundly and her doctor is happy with her progress thus far. 
The plan is to move her back to the ward later today.

We are thinking of you mate and hoping, wishing and praying that all continues to go well! You so deserve it buddy! It's your time!

Onward and Upward! To infinity and beyond!...:Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dexky (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey Andrea, praying for you buddy!  Get better, we miss you!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 13, 2011)

Glad your doing well after surgery and continue getting better and get out of the hospital soon! Sending you happy thoughts! *hugs*


----------



## Astra (Jun 13, 2011)

Andrea is back on the ward and is ok.
Very exhausted and feels a bit sick, but she's doing ok.

You take it easy ya Welsh Bird!
Phone you tomorrow when you feel a bit better.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 13, 2011)

Glad to hear she is stable now.  I think ICU was a good thing for Andrea considering all she's been through.  I hope she gets back to the ward soon and she continues TO REST and recuperate.  So she's back on her feet giving the Dr's hell!!

Welshy....I have 10 new grey hairs now!  You have to get better soon!  We're all worried sick!

Love ya!
Misty


----------



## dreamintwilight (Jun 13, 2011)

I feel really bad for not knowing any of this was going on  I'll be keeping Andrea in my prayers. Hopefully this will be the last of the surgery and setbacks and real recovery is underway!

Keep fighting, Andrea!


----------



## margie (Jun 14, 2011)

Andrea,
Just wanted you to know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.  Hang in there!!  You are one very strong lady.

Hugs,


----------



## Welsh-bird (Jun 15, 2011)

Update.
Hi all, in view of the emails, texts and calls And has been receiving I thought I should update this on her behalf.
Thank you so much for the Get Well wishes, I know she really does appreciate it. If she hasn't got back to you recently, then apologies but she is trying to keep up with as much as possible.
This last round of surgery has now really taken it's toll on her. She's really down and at times is struggling just to keep ahead of it. Her chemo continues to go well, so that's one good piece of news, but her CD continues to be giving her endless problems. 
I have no doubt that thing's will get a lot worse before she will start to get better.
She has a great Gastro team who are doing all they can to help her and keep her as comfortable as possible. 

Thanks Dusty and Joan for updating here. Will let you know should there be any new changes. For now though, she remains 'comfortable' and resting.
J xx


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks so much for the update J.

:hang: Welshy. Thinking of you buddy and sending mega loads of (((hugs))) and healing (((thoughts))) across the way. 

Loads of love, :Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## bruscar (Jun 15, 2011)

hugs and kisses welshy hang in there !

Regards

Bruscar


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for the update.  Hang in there Andrea.  Dont let this MF disease beat you.  

Sending love and hugs and healing prayers to you.  Actually, I've never stopped, but I'll call in all the troops now.
:Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl::Karl:
Love you,
Misty


----------



## Nancy Lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Beyond the blue, there can be heard a quiet whispering of comfort. 
It is the sound of love. Holding you in thought and prayer..
Heart Hugs~Nancy​


----------



## bushydougie (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm still thinking of you Andrea and wishing you better as soon as is possible. You will get better, you will get over it and you will be smiling again very soon. I hope that your good spirits return quickly it can imagine why you are not feeling so chipper at the moment. 
Keep fighting
Much love 
x


----------



## xJillx (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, Andrea, you have been through so much.  You are truly one strong lady, and don't you forget it.  Keep on fighting!  

Sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 16, 2011)

*Update*

Hey guys,

Andrea wants you all to know that she appreciates all the messages and mails so much. She wishes more than anything that she could come onto the forum and thank you all personally but she still isn't feeling up to it. 

Andrea is stable and recovering from her surgery but she still has a lot of hurdles to overcome. Aside from the chemotherapy, further surgery may not be out of the question due to the ongoing problems with her Crohn's. She is feeling very tired and overwhelmed at present 

Thinking of you mate and sending you mega loads of love and squishy hugs...:hug:

Much love Welshy, :Karl:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nancy Lee (Jun 16, 2011)

Thinking of you Andrea and keeping you close in thought in prayers.


----------



## LOSTnut (Jun 16, 2011)

Coming in a little late in the game but nevertheless, wish you all the best, sending many healing thoughts and hugs your way. 

I still remember the "wonderful Sunday" post and I pray that you will be back on that level very, very soon.


----------



## HeatherMN (Jun 16, 2011)

Keeping you in my thoughts Andrea! Keep your chin up ((hugs))


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's hoping you don't have to do another surgery. You already had 2! One is bad enough! Thinking of you!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 16, 2011)

She's already had about 7 surgeries by my count since Jan.  This is NOT OK. How much can a girl take?   I think another specialist opinion wouldnt be a bad idea in your case.  I've no doubt they are doing their best, but this is not ok.  

If they are not ruling out more surgery, I'd like to know why this wasnt addressed before, and why is the crohns still so bad?  I am sorry, I am feeling extremely upset.  I want you well Andrea, and so help me, if I could take your pain away so help me God I would.  

Please get well Andrea, please.

Love ya,
Misty


----------



## Astra (Jun 16, 2011)

Just a quickie
Everyone is upset about Andrea, so I wanted you all to know that we chatted on the phone tonight and she's ok.
We talked about future surgery and put the World to rights!
We had a laugh and Andrea's spirit is still fighting good.
It's good to talk and Andrea knows I'm just at the end of the phone if she needs me
Love to you all
xxx


----------



## Lisa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Astra for hte update...many times I'm only able to quickly read through posts but not answer...but I wasnted Welshy to nkow I'm rooting for her! Kick some ass girl!


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you Joan for the update, I have emailed her but havent heard from her , usually she is so prompt.  Hang in there Andrea, we know you can get past this!!  Hugs !!!xxx


----------



## Welsh-bird (Jun 19, 2011)

Update..
Hi all, I'm sorry for not having updated for a few days, but can see that both Dusty and Joan have it in hand. 
And had a rather good evening last night. Watched a film and eat for the first time in  what seems like days. She did again start to say that the pain was returning but could deal with it (!). Anyhow, by 1am today her temp was reaching 39c and her ANC has dropped to 352. She obviously has an infection but none too sure where. Back on the IV antibiotics for now, and will be reviewed later again this afternoon. For now, she remains comfortable and stable (medical jargon!!).
I'm sure she would want me to pass on her thanks for the continued support, emails and texts she's been receiving. They really do life her spirits, and I'm sorry if not all are being responded to just now. Just to say though, they are being read.
Dusty, Joan- thanks so much for everything. Means a lot to all of us here.
Any changes, I'm sure someone will update.
Wishing you all well.
J xx


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update Julian, I guess with having chemotherapy and active crohn's Andrea is up against it a little with infection.
 Andrea,If only we could fast forward time to when chemotherapy is finished and you are out and about and well.
Perhaps I shall have a chat with the man and his tardis.
Thinking of you and really hoping you take at least a couple steps toward feeling better.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jun 19, 2011)

Andrea you are missed !
:getwell::getwell::getwell:

much luv and hugs,
~T~


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for the update Julian.  You are a super bro!

Lets all hope her crohns decides its time to take a little rest while she continues chemo.  I know its still active, but I can only hope it decides to take a little holiday, as of RIGHT NOW, and give her a break!

Miss you and love you Welshy!!!
:wub::Karl::wub::Karl:
Misty


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 19, 2011)

Sending all my love, hugs, prayers and healing thoughts to you Welshy...:hug::hug::hug:

To infinity and beyond!
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Astra (Jun 19, 2011)

Message from Julien

Andrea is very poorly and in ICU.
Hopefully just for tonight to get the additional care she needs to get over this infection.

I don't pray Andrea, but I think it's time I had a little word in His shell like!
So God, wherever you are, whatever you are, give this poor girl a break!
I'm really starting to feel sick with worry.
Please get well, please phone me as soon as.
love you my friend
xxxx


----------



## Joleen23 (Jun 19, 2011)

Im so so sorry to read this - it just not fair , I really hope things improve and soon. Lots of hugs x x x


----------



## Dexky (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know Julien.  I'm with you Joan...just give her a break already!!  Get well Andrea!!


----------



## DougUte (Jun 19, 2011)

Welshy, are thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh Andrea, I dont know what to say.

Please get well hon, and keep fighting.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I hope they figure out what's causing the infection soon! Hang in there girl! *hugs*


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 20, 2011)

*Update*

Hey guys,

Welshy still in ICU but things are slowly improving. BP is improving, her temp is coming down and the doc is pleased with her progress! 

We're all thinking of ya Welshy and wishing, hoping and praying that you keep improving and will soon be back on the ward! I reckon it won't be long  now...Onward and Upward hun...

:getwell::getwell::getwell:

Loads of love and hugs, you too J! :ghug:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## Keona (Jun 20, 2011)

Keep hanging in there Andrea!!!   Your chemo will all be over soon and hopefully that is what is having a repeated impact on your crohns... I am with everyone else and think it sucks that you have to go through all of this... 

i really dont know what to say other than I am thinking about you and hoping you get the break you so deserve.

love wendy xo


----------



## dreamintwilight (Jun 20, 2011)

Thinking of you!


----------



## Kris (Jun 20, 2011)

Soooo sorry to see you going through this hell. Wishing you a turn around as soon as possible!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 20, 2011)

Well Andrea, prayers are coming your way from the Orthodox Jewish community in London.  Special prayers were held at 12.00, and now the synagogues are doing a 'mi shebeirach' prayer for you as well.  In Israel, they are doing the same.

I'm not Jewish, but it helps to know folks with the ear of GD.  These folks sure helped me out when I was gravely ill.

Meanwhile, I'm sending healing energy like a crazy fiend as well.  

Love ya toots.
Misty


----------



## Welsh-bird (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all.Just a quick update to let you know that And is now back on the ward and out of ICU.
Thanks again from us all for your continued support.
For now, she's comfortable and seems to be doing well.
J xx


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 21, 2011)

Excellent news indeed!  And may she continue to improve by leaps and bounds!
:rosette2:
Misty


----------



## dreamintwilight (Jun 21, 2011)

Good news!! Go Andrea!


----------



## DougUte (Jun 21, 2011)

Good News!  Go Welshy!


----------



## bushydougie (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh that's great news 
Keep up the good work Andrea 
x


----------



## AndiGirl (Jun 21, 2011)

That's terrific, Andrea!  You are still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Welsh-bird (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi all..it's me!
Forwarning that this post comes with a health warning- I'm bloody miserable and can certainly out do 'Joan the Moan' lol.
To be blunt, I've had enough! Been her almost a month now and am desperate for home. Don't know when that's coming, hell I know sod all these days!
Infections certainly on the mend, cough is slowly going away, and BP remains low but stable. It's my chemo free week, but am dreading starting again next Monday. Cycle 4 of 8 awaits (yes another 13 weeks of this shit to go!), and everyone is now making me feel iller than the last. It's hard to see an end to it all.
I HATE THIS LIFE..I hate being here, I hate CD and I hate cancer. Just wish they would both find another bloody home, its not like they're welcome here!!
If only I could route this hate into fighting these damn diseases then I'm sure I would feel better. I know I need to harden up, get a bloody grip and be greatful that thing's aren't any worse right now,  and more so that there are sooo many worse off than me out there, but its hard when you feel so damn tired and nauseous all the bloody time.
If you're still reading this- I did advise that it came with a health warning! lol

Right, before I say anymore and piss everyone right off, I should end this 'poor me' rant, and go get a bloody grip.
Hoping that you're all keeping well, or as well as can be.
Missing you guys,
And, aka 'Mona the moaner' xxx


----------



## Dexky (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey And, quite a scare you've given us!  I'd say you have every right and reason for a good moan.  I'm just glad you felt up to it!!  Gotta be a good sign, I'd say!!!  I wish we could fast forward to the successful end of your chemo, but well, you know...

Moan away please!!!!


----------



## Welsh-bird (Jun 22, 2011)

Dex, I don't think you have enough time in the world right now if I got started! lol

I'm sure I've complained above and beyond all expectations recently. I do need to get a bloody grip...


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 22, 2011)

Andrea, if anyone deserves a moan right now it's YOU.  I would do anything in my power to take away your illness and pain,emotionally and physically.  The only thing you can do is look towards the end of chemo.  Your half there now.  Keep crossing off the days.  You can get through this, you is a tough cookie!

By the way, I'm glad you feel well enough to moan!!!
Love ya, xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dexky (Jun 22, 2011)

Just little bits at a time then And!!  We don't mind...just glad to hear from you!!


----------



## MumofOli (Jun 22, 2011)

Moan away, you have well and truly earned that right!

We're always here if you need anything.

Please take care, rest lots and hope you feel better soon.

Love

Treena x.   :ghug:


----------



## bushydougie (Jun 22, 2011)

Really good to hear from you! Quite happy that it's as Mona 
No one on here would blame you fron having a right good moanfest. 
We are all here for you and we all know how much you are going though so just get it all off your chest. I am sure just doing that will be cathartic and make you feel just that little bit better. 
I too wish that we could fast forward to when all of this is over for you but for now we can look forward to that day I guess
Much love
x


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 22, 2011)

I think you have every right to be pissed off and have a good old moan. I feel fed up enough with just a flare and chest infection so can't even begin to imagine how utterly pissed you must feel. Try and make the most of your pre chemo time. Try to rest,  winge whenever you feel like it and you should't worry about complaining on here...it's just nice to hear from you!


----------



## DougUte (Jun 22, 2011)

Andrea, We are just glad you are back here.  The moan and groan is what support boards are for. If you can't moan about it here..... where are you going to?  It's OK.


----------



## tiloah (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear you're improving. If you didn't "moan" I'd be even more worried about you. I can't wait until the 13 weeks are up and you can see the light at the end of the tunnel. It's there, it's just very faint right now. Sending lots of love and comforting/healing thoughts your way. I know there's not much I can do from here but you have my support for whatever you need.


----------



## AndiGirl (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Andrea!  Don't mention moaning.  You go right ahead, sweetie!  You've been through the wringer.  We are here for you.


----------



## bruscar (Jun 23, 2011)

Ah come on welshy, you more than anyone deserves the freedom to moan as much as you want !!

You keep on hanging on matey !!

Lots of love

Bruscar

XX


----------



## xJillx (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for updating us, Andrea.  And feel free to moan, rant, and rave!  You've been through so very much and have every right.

I sure hope you can get home soon.  I think it will do you some good.  Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Astra (Jun 26, 2011)

Update on R Andrea!

I've just spoken to Andrea and she's doing great!
She meets with her team tomorrow and if all's well they said she can go home Tuesday!
So, fingers crossed everyone that they release her from her prison hell!
Yay!
xxx


----------



## LOSTnut (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks, Joan -- fingers ARE crossed for Andrea and a homecoming on Tuesday!


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 26, 2011)

Everything crossed for Tuesday Andrea!


----------



## dreamintwilight (Jun 26, 2011)

Yay! Very good news  Hoping Tuesday is the big day!


----------



## Ian (Jun 26, 2011)

Fingers are crossed for your release on Tuesday Andrea! Just in time for Summer


----------



## Nancy Lee (Jun 26, 2011)

Be strong Andrea..
You keep fighting and I'll keep praying.  :hug:


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 26, 2011)

Whoooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!

Fingers and toes are crossed they let you out of Bedlam!


----------



## DougUte (Jun 26, 2011)

Crossing my fingers and toes.


----------



## tiloah (Jun 26, 2011)

Yay!!! Crossing everything I've got! They better let her go!


----------



## Welsh-bird (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello there..
Thanks again for your continued support.
The GOOD news is, I'm outta here tonight. WOOHOO! A month and a half without my own space, bed and shower. I'm going to feel spoilt rotten just sleeping all night!!

Hope you're all keeping well
And xx


----------



## DougUte (Jun 27, 2011)

Way to go Andrea!  I am soooo glad to hear that.


----------



## littlemissh (Jun 27, 2011)

Excellent news,hope you can stay at home this time! Enjoy, keep well.


----------



## LOSTnut (Jun 27, 2011)

Good news all around. So sweet to hear that you are finally on the up and up again .... keep going, girl .. and have somebody take pictures of graduation and post them.


----------



## dreamintwilight (Jun 27, 2011)

Wahoo! Enjoy being home


----------



## glum chump (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, Andrea, I've been in hospital and missed the horror show that has been your life for the past month. What an ordeal, and how demoralizing it must have been to hope to go home only to find more setbacks. 

I'm sure all the despair you felt while in hospital will lessen now that you're in your own bed, with your own pillows and duvet! Oh, and to finally get the rest that one never seems to get while in hospital.

Wishing you a much-needed speedy and uneventful recovery.

Warmest regards,

Kismet


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm so happy for you!!

I hope for you things just keep getting better and better !
:cheerss:


----------



## Dexky (Jun 27, 2011)

I got home just in time for all your good news!  That's great Andrea!!


----------



## Astra (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad news I'm afraid

Andrea is back in hospital. She visited the GP this morning with her discharge notes and the doc examined her. Andrea said she had some pain in her back. The doc took a urine sample and this came back positive for blood in urine.
Andrea has had a kidney x ray and is awaiting the results.
She has to stay in tonight and not sure when she'll be home.
I've spoken to Andrea and she sounds really good considering. Naturally, she's pissed off!
She said she'll phone me tomorrow with an update.
I will post as soon as I know anymore


----------



## Guest555 (Jun 28, 2011)

What a pisser!


----------



## Terriernut (Jun 28, 2011)

Peel the walls with expletitives Andrea!  After that, fingers crossed they figure out what it is and fix you up!  After all, you have things to do already!
By the way, the orthodox community hasnt stopped praying, and they wont.  Not till I tell em you've climbed Everest.  Of course that will after we go on safari.
:Karl::Karl:


----------



## MumofOli (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Andrea, this is awful, hope they get you sorted soon!

Stay strong

Treena x


----------



## DougUte (Jun 28, 2011)

Andrea, you can't catch a break!  I hope they finally get you fixed up, and soon.


----------



## dreamintwilight (Jun 29, 2011)

Bummer  At least you got one good night at home. Hoping this is a short hospital stay!


----------



## LOSTnut (Jun 29, 2011)

Hope it will be an in-an-out kinda thing and they can send you home with some pills or somethin'... 
Take care!


----------

